# New Pay Period Working Out??



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I received a notice that the pay period is going to change to Monday 4am to Tuesday noon. So when will pay day be? It used to be Wednesday for me. Of course I always use instant pay so I don't care, but for those of you who wait for payday, you happy with this?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Eh, not a big deal. 

I am a little dismayed at the number of people who use instant pay. It doesn't sound like much but giving up 50 cents a few times a week just to get your money faster is an awful deal. That's $100 bucks a year easy just pissed away. When you have a weeks cushion you get to make better decisions too like buying in bulk. You can save a lot of money with a little planning and a cushion.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Eh, not a big deal.
> 
> I am a little dismayed at the number of people who use instant pay. It doesn't sound like much but giving up 50 cents a few times a week just to get your money faster is an awful deal. That's $100 bucks a year easy just pissed away. When you have a weeks cushion you get to make better decisions too like buying in bulk. You can save a lot of money with a little planning and a cushion.


Instant pay is free up to 5x/day if you use Gobank.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Gotcha, but I would never use their banking solution, I simply don't trust them!


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Fine for me from the beginning. Never any problems. I wouldn't do UberEats at all unless there was instant pay.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, I messed up. I forgot to do instant pay before noon today. So What I did from 10:30 to noon, about $19.00, I have to wait until I think Saturday to get it. Under earnings it says "transferring" for direct deposit and it has been there all day.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Yup if you don't instant pay before the cutoff your money goes into some black hole for a few days until it shows up in your bank some days later.

They really want that .50 and they ain't above holding your pay hostage to get it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SoFlaDriver said:


> Yup if you don't instant pay before the cutoff your money goes into some black hole for a few days until it shows up in your bank some days later.
> 
> They really want that .50 and they ain't above holding your pay hostage to get it.


Hostage?

Y'all crack me with with your blind hate.

Typical ACH direct deposits usually take 3-4 days to process. Thats Why you lose access to instant pay on the Monday so it can process the payment.

Instant pay isnt an ACH direct deposit. It uses the debit cards built in refund system. Its what allows companies to refund money back to a debit card quickly, Uber and Lyft just discovered they can use this system as a quick way for drivers to get paid. They probably get charged a nominal fee ($0.50) to do it.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Eh, not a big deal.
> 
> I am a little dismayed at the number of people who use instant pay. It doesn't sound like much but giving up 50 cents a few times a week just to get your money faster is an awful deal. That's $100 bucks a year easy just pissed away. When you have a weeks cushion you get to make better decisions too like buying in bulk. You can save a lot of money with a little planning and a cushion.


I only do it once a week, end of shift early Sunday morning. $26 a year, I just dont like Uber handling my money any longer then I need them to.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Hostage?
> 
> Y'all crack me with with your blind hate.
> 
> ...


You all do know that I started this thread because the pay period changed? It is now Tuesday noon to Tuesday Noon

Instant pay is free if you use Gobank.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Gotcha, but I would never use their banking solution, I simply don't trust them!


Been using GoBank for two years now. I get 8% cash back on sprint. 3%at certain gas stations, like 1% back at Walmart. Free atm at many locations. Went on vacation and used the money I stashed. Actually is the best bank I've had. I drive a limo, and don't put those funds in GoBank, so far so good

I've been with Uber 51/2 years. Now I'm not talking rates, but I can't say they have shorted me a nickel. They were a day late twice. Knock on wood, I probably just jinxed myself


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I hope it settles our pay week by tomorrow because my weekly pay says its an adjustment added to next pay period. It does not say direct depositing.


----------



## MusicMan71 (Nov 1, 2015)

Same here. I'm getting a hunch last week's earnings won't be getting paid out until 9/12 along with this week's. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

MusicMan71 said:


> Same here. I'm getting a hunch last week's earnings won't be getting paid out until 9/12 along with this week's. Hope I'm wrong.


See why that instant pay comes in handy.

I think I got paid my non-instant pay on Thursday. But I didn't take a deep dive into my bank statement, I just know I had more money than I expected.
My payday used to be on Wednesdays.

The 12th????? Why would you think it would take that long. Uber's bad but not that bad.



Emp9 said:


> I hope it settles our pay week by tomorrow because my weekly pay says its an adjustment added to next pay period. It does not say direct depositing.


The work week won't end now until Tuesday's at noon. So settlement won't be tomorrow. (today is Monday)

Well maybe it will settle but you won't get paid.

Last week when I forgot to do instant pay on Tuesday before noon, I checked at 2o pm and it said Direct Deposit Pending and lasted for two days. That's why I think I was paid on Thursday.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

columbuscatlady said:


> See why that instant pay comes in handy.
> 
> I think I got paid my non-instant pay on Thursday. But I didn't take a deep dive into my bank statement, I just know I had more money than I expected.
> My payday used to be on Wednesdays.
> ...


yeah when i mean settle ,i meant close work week and initiate direct deposit. it normally hits my bank wed . but what im seeing now is only adjustment rolled into next week, so im hoping /guessing "next week" is tomorrow not a week from now.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

This is what im seeing instead of transferring to bank account. Im seeing last week pay rolled over to this week. Im going on vacation friday so this kinda sucks i worked extra hours Last week.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Maybe your pay period didn't end today but yesterday(It says Sept 3 to 10). The reason I started this thread was to see if everybody has the same pay period. Do we?

Mine changed from Monday 4 am to Monday 4 am and I got paid on Wednesdays. Now I am Tues noon to Tuesday noon and I get paid on Thursdays.
Today I remembered and did my instant pay at 11:30 am.

Maybe you should go view your statement online for your pay report for last week (August 27 to Sept 2)


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I cash out daily, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

Has anyone's actually changed yet? My pay period already ended again this morning at 4 AM and now I am on a new one...and it's still Monday. If the pay period is going to change to Tuesday... shouldn't there be a week where we get an extra day to get paid before the period ends? My weekly balance already says "previoius balance" so I know today's earnings are on a new cycle.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

surlyuber619 said:


> Has anyone's actually changed yet? My pay period already ended again this morning at 4 AM and now I am on a new one...and it's still Monday. If the pay period is going to change to Tuesday... shouldn't there be a week where we get an extra day to get paid before the period ends? My weekly balance already says "previoius balance" so I know today's earnings are on a new cycle.


I have been on the new cycle for 3 weeks now. They sent an email notice that it was going to happen.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

So mondays earnings will now get deposited on Tuesday so the whole $40 I made yesterday with Uber got direct deposited today kinda dumb


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

BlueManOC said:


> So mondays earnings will now get deposited on Tuesday so the whole $40 I made yesterday with Uber got direct deposited today kinda dumb


No, it doesn't work that way. Monday was just another day. The pay period now ends on Tuesday at noon. If you have next day deposit you will get paid on Wednesday but for most it will be at least two days on Thursday. Of course if you use instant pay you can get it when you want if you do it before Tuesday noon.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok so why did yesterday’s earnings get deposited today instead of next week
And no I didn’t use instant pay I usually let it build up all week


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

BlueManOC said:


> Ok so why did yesterday's earnings get deposited today instead of next week
> And no I didn't use instant pay I usually let it build up all week


Could be you are answering my original question. Maybe your pay period didn't change, which means not everybody has the same pay period. Did you ever get the email that I did that it was changing?


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes I got that email that it’s changing to Tuesday’s now


----------

